# Waxstock 2018 -22nd July 2018



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

https://www.waxstock.com/


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

See you there.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Oh I might come along ;-)


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Got my tickets today


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

Tickets duly arrived


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Puntoboy said:


> See you there.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the car going inside again this year?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

dchapman88 said:


> Is the car going inside again this year?


Not Top 16, no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Puntoboy said:


> Not Top 16, no.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The jag was beautifully finished last year IMO, I'll have to try and spot it in the car park this year then lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

dchapman88 said:


> The jag was beautifully finished last year IMO, I'll have to try and spot it in the car park this year then lol


Thanks. Just not finished enough apparently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't make this years event, hope to return next year for another shot at top 16.


----------

